

Tracking People Using Bluetooth - muriithi
http://www.bluetoothtracking.org/

======
tlrobinson
I wanted to do something like this a couple months ago but on a larger
(although anonymous) scale, but haven't gotten around to it.

I live pretty much right at the corner of the 10 and 110 freeways in downtown
Los Angeles, two of the busiest freeways in southern California, if not the
country/world. The idea was to set up a high gain antenna pointing at the
freeway, and track all the thousands, if not millions, of Bluetooth enabled
cell phones that pass by every day.

Maybe I'm just a sucker for random statistics, but you could get some
interesting data, like the relative numbers of phones from different
manufacturers (I believe Bluetooth MAC address ranges are tied to
manufacturers), traffic stats like the number of cars per minute, or even the
speed of the cars determined by the period that a device stays within range.

